# Natural death



## nedweenie (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone-

First off, this is a great forum. I'm in my second year of mantid mania, and this place has had the best information I've ever read. Many thanks!

I have a wild caught European Mantid female who's winding down, I think. She's been acting like a tired old lady, having trouble climbing, and has had no interest or ability to catch her crickets. Yesterday I became concerned that she hadn't eaten in a while and fed her a lump of hamburger off a toothpick. Which she did, but I had to hold it for her, she was unable to keep it in her striking claw on her own. I also gave her a drink with a tiny syringe, so I don't think she's dehydrated. Does this sound like she's winding down? Has anyone observed a mantis acting old and infirm before finding them dead? Thanks-


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

Welcome to the forum! Unfortunately, it does sound like signs of aging. Just try to make it as comfortable as possible. Good luck.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep. One sign they are going is thirst when they weren't really thirsty before. Oftentimes they will get black spots on their eyes and the sticky ends of their feet will get brittle.


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2005)

wow, hamburger, thats a new one  What I do, is pull the leg of hear off a cricket, or spilt a wax or meanlworm, and hold it up top their mouth. They will nearly always satrt to mucnh on the tasty juices, and eventually grab hold of the food.

I find this work great when they are unable to catch them themselves.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nedweenie (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'll do mantid hospice till she's done.

I do have an ooth, so I'll have grandchildren next spring.


----------

